# question on several things



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay mates, I have a few things I want to ask about.
First off, one of my friends is offering to sell me their working eagle Mach 1. Has barely used the paper roll in it. He wants about $10, which sounded okay, seeing as don't currently own a fishfinder. However, I did find a neat hummingbird one that attavhes to your fishing rod, costs $75. Is the hummingbird any good, and is that low cost of the working eagle enough to offset the fact that it is, as far as the company is concerned, completely obsolete?

Secondly, I was browsing for a good rod to put on my uak to replace the junky one I currently own. ( speaking of which, anyone interested in a beginners spinner rod with reel? Has maybe a 2# line on it. Kidding) Anyways,'I encountered emmrod stuff, which seems like a couple feet of an old CB antenna was mounted to a handle.'but it is small, and they claim as good to use as a full size rod. So, has anyone had any experience with emmrod? Anything is appreciated here.
Thanks for the help, despite me having not been on here for a while.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Discoman,

There is a thread a little further down the page for sounder recommendations. A few cheaper option listed there that will alot better job than the ones that attach to your rod. As for paper, if you can even get the paper rolls, you may find they are pretty expensive as they would be in very low demand.

Looked up the site for emmrod and have to say I am opting to maintain a very healthy level of scepticism about the claims they make. Plenty of decent quality cheaper outfits on the market without me having to take a punt on these. If you decide to go ahead tho, please post a review.

Rob.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, thanks.
Would make sense that if the paper rolls are still around that they would be some weird specialty item.
Although there is one for $5 at the local thrift store, and all the money they make goes to help the homeless.
I might get that one. It's like a $5 donation with something that may or may not work. And if it actually works, when it dies, only $5 and instead of that being thrown away, it was given to a charitable cause.
But for a permanent one, i'll be going through that list for reccomendations.
Oh, and the one is a hummingbird RF25, and you cast out a little wireless sounder. Would only be good in the local rivers that a kayak won't get to, a full power unit would be best for a yak.

The emmrods are pricey, then again, I'm cheap. I just get the feel that I could make one with one of those giant old steel whip antennas and an old handle. They cost as much as a normal rod and reel from my local store with fishing stuff, but it just looks like casting and all that will Ned to be re-learned'to'suit such a strange rod. If I make that plunge I will glasy talk about it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Paper in a wet yak? Nice match

Steel rods - one word - why?


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

Surprise of surprises, steel rods used to be more common, and can be had really cheap if you can still find one.

Why? Well, assuming the company claims are close to fact, even given the lie factor of advertising, it should be as resppnsive and such as a rod costing a bit more. Not a while lot more, but it should save some money while being reasonable good. Value for money and all that.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Could make a good compact sabiki rod for the yak. To be really cynical tho, I'll wait until they are out of business and get one really cheap.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Discoman said:


> Surprise of surprises, steel rods used to be more common, and can be had really cheap if you can still find one.
> 
> Why? Well, assuming the company claims are close to fact, even given the lie factor of advertising, it should be as resppnsive and such as a rod costing a bit more. Not a while lot more, but it should save some money while being reasonable good. Value for money and all that.


or more likely they will be complete rubbish and a waste of money
There is plenty on the net about steel rods and how useless they are

Spend your money on something that works


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

There is? Please mate, cold you give me the links? I couldn't find much-there is a book about collecting old steel rods, but that wasn't really what I want.
No sarcasm, I would genuinly like to read what you found.

Also, my catching fish is mostly dumb luck, as I generally have no techniques apart from throw out swimming lure thing, reel back in. Repeat. Or, if in a river, cast downstream, rel to where I think something may be, wait and let the water make the biat thing swim.
I doubt I have enough skill to get the all from a high end rod, or just a very good rod.
Well, there is a good sporting goods store about an hour away from me, I'll go there and ask some of the experts who hang around there.
At this exact moment though, it's turning to fall where I live in the states, and most trees have already lost the majority of their leaves, and all predictions are for a worse winter than last year. Which smashed my house quite badly. Plus,'the rivers and lakes are snowmelt, so without a very expensive drysuit, it is getting close to the point of suicidally crazy to go out yakkin.
Will maybe bank fish a bit.everything big is in the middle of the lakes.


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

SharkNett said:


> Could make a good compact sabiki rod for the yak. To be really cynical tho, I'll wait until they are out of business and get one really cheap.


It reminds me of wavewalk. Never actually knew of someone who would buy one, and yet the company has products and people seem to buy, use, and enjoy them.
Small size may be advantageous for a yak or backpacking or something (the only time bigger isn't better :lol: ) but I'd imagine it would be hard to cast all the leverage a longer rod gives is not there. Might be good for trolling, and probably excellent for downriggers, but I would imagine it lacks at casting.
And I generally use crankbaits and buzzbaits and such, so casting is a requirement for me.
I can't paddle fast enough to get those working in a troll.

Maybe if I give it a glowing review and teatimonial they will give me a better price. :lol:


----------

